# ältere Java-Version mit Eclipse benutzen



## pktm (1. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne meine Eclipse IDE (3.3.1.1) mit einer älteren Java-Version verwenden (1.4.23), weil es ein Projekt zu pflegen gilt, welches nur unter dieser version öäuft. EIn Update ist keine Option (zumindest ist das nicht mein Bier).
Jedenfalls bietet Eclipse ja die Möglichkeit, einen spezifischen Java-Kompiler zu verwenden (Project > Pefs > Java Compiler), aber immer wenn ich das Programm ausführen will gibts die Meldung:


> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/semanticweb/owl/model/OWLException (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)



Das OWL-Teil ist eine externe eingebundene Jar.

Kann mir da wer helfen?

Grüße, pktm


----------



## maki (1. Feb 2008)

Weclhe Java Version braucht diese jar denn?


----------



## pktm (1. Feb 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Wo kann ich das nachschauen?


----------



## maki (1. Feb 2008)

Sollte in der Doku oder auf der Website stehen.


----------



## Gast (1. Feb 2008)

Ja, da bin igerade dran. Es gibt zwar das Package zum runterladen, und dort in der readme ist auch vermerkt, dass man die Dokumentation im javadoc-Verzeichnis finden würde, aber das Verz. existiert nicht. Hal sehen was bei rum kommt.

Komisch ist halt, dass es auf dem Zielsystem mit dem dortigen Java funktioniert (nur bei mir hier lokal nicht).


----------



## Wildcard (1. Feb 2008)

Die eine Sache ist der Compiler, die andere Sache die Laufzeitumgebung mit der dein Programm gestartet wird (in der Launch Configuration einstellen).


----------

